# Pulp Fiction



## PatCartier (Dec 15, 2011)

*1928*





























*1929*


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats cool .


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2011)

I've never heard of them, very cool!


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 15, 2011)

Thx guys.
Many others are coming soon 8)


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2011)

Any Dan Cooper


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 15, 2011)

Tanguy et Laverdure


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool stuff!


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 16, 2011)

1930


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 18, 2011)

*1931*


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 21, 2011)

*1932*


----------



## PatCartier (Dec 27, 2011)

*1933*


----------



## PatCartier (Jan 2, 2012)

*1934*


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## PatCartier (Jan 25, 2012)

*1935*


----------



## Token (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice stuff! I really like the pulps. The use of the left swastika on the Flying Aces and Sky Birds is also an interesting touch and a statement of how things change in history/time. Most people are not aware that the swastika (particularly left, but also right) was a good luck symbol or charm for early aviators.

T!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome, or as my kids used to say when we lived up north, "Wicked awesome!"

I know where my meagre allowance would have gone if these had been available to me at the local candy store when I was growing up.


----------



## muscogeemike (Feb 9, 2012)

Wonderful collection - I was surprised at the cost of some of them. I believe 20-25 cents was a fair chunk of change back then.


----------



## PatCartier (Feb 10, 2012)

*1936*


Beggining of the "modern" war: swastika has henceforth no more the same meaning !


----------



## PatCartier (Feb 10, 2012)

You should find other nice pics here: The FictionMags Index
try with Penthouse for example...
Contents Lists


----------



## skipperbob (Feb 17, 2012)

Fantastic stuff, never have seen most of these! No wonder so many young boys wanted to fly!

I would have enjoyed reading the story of how this came about....


----------

